# Help! Newly built computer powers up but doesn't POST



## x490R (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello all,

*Preface:*
I am building a computer for my girlfriend's mom and today the parts arrived. I built my own gaming computer earlier this year and had no problem. Before that I hadn't built a computer for over 5 years.

*The hardware:*
Antec Sonata Designer 500 Silver Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 500W Power Supply - Retail (Link)
ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe AM2 NVIDIA nForce 570 SLI MCP ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail (Link)
XFX PVT72SWANG GeForce 7200GS 512MB (256MB on board) 64-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 Low Profile Ready Video Card - Retail (Link)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ Brisbane 2.7GHz Socket AM2 65W Dual-Core Processor Model ADO5200DOBOX - Retail (Link)
G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ - Retail (Link)
Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM (Link)

*I am using an older IDE CD-Drive from an old computer I have (but I know this has nothing to do with my issue).

*My problem:*
The computer powers up when I start it, but it doesn't post. Everything seems to be working fine - the CPU fan, case fan, hard drive, optical drive, graphics card, PSU, are all powered on, and there isn't any automatic restarting or shut downs. The monitor just displays a blank black screen, and the power light is blinking like it is sleeping (just as it does when my computer isn't on). Also, there are no beeps (I believe this means it's not passing the power-on self test?).

*What I have tried:*
I am fairly certain I put it together correctly, and all of the connections that need to be made are made. I have tried taking the motherboard out and re-seating it to make sure it isn't being grounded by anything. The motherboard is sitting on the pegs correctly.

I have surfed forums and online troubleshooting and support for ways to solve the problem. One suggested I reset the CMOS by powering off, removing the motherboard's battery and moving the jumper over to reset for a few minutes. After putting it back and starting up I still have no luck.

I removed the ram and tried putting in a couple of working sticks from my own computer, using both, and then just one, but still nothing. When I remove the ram all-together and power it up, I get a long beep and 3 short beeps - as I expected. However, still no post.

I have tried plugging in my 8800GT into the motherboard (which is the same exact motherboard I used in my own computer) and still it doesn't solve the issue.

I checked the heat sink/fan, and re-seated the processor to make sure that is in correctly and that there are no bent pins or anything like that and it still didn't post.

I have tried to run the computer with the motherboard/CPU/GFX/ram in on cardboard to be absolutely certain that there isn't any grounding happening, and the problem persists.

I know it isn't the monitor, or the cable I use to connect the monitor to the computer because it is the same stuff I use on my own computer (which I am typing this on right now).

*My ideas:*
I talked to a few of my friends, and some of them believe that the motherboard may be DOA. One of them had an issue very similar to mine, the only difference was that he got a blinking underscore on the top left corner of the screen. All the other symptoms were identical to mine. He RMA'd his motherboard and it solved his problem and he got his POST.

Before I RMA the motherboard I thought I'd do a bit more troubleshooting to determine whether it is in fact a hardware issue, or if I am doing something wrong. Because of my anxiety about building a successful computer for my girlfriend's mom, I will probably be checking every couple of minutes here on this thread, so I should be able to respond quickly to any questions that get posted.

All suggestions and information is greatly, greatly appreciated. Again, any questions or need for further elaboration can be done fairly quickly.

Thank you TSF users in advance for your help!

-Andrew


----------



## x490R (Aug 6, 2008)

Addition:

I just realized that the HDD LED that is on the front of the case turns on for about 30 seconds after I turn the computer on. After that, it goes off but the computer stays powered. I'm not sure if this helps in providing solutions, but thought I'd throw it in there.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

I would bet that the motherboard is dead, but looking at what you have done you haven't ruled out the power supply yet. Although that case comes with a good power supply and you don't have any high-power hardware, it is worth a check if you have a multimeter accessible.


----------



## x490R (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response TheMatt,

I don't have a multimeter accessible, so I'm not sure how I would be able to test the power supply. But based on what I've detailed above, is it a good bet that it's the motherboard that is dead? Hearing it from somebody who really knows his stuff like yourself, as opposed to one of my friends will probably make me feel more reassured about getting the RMA process started. I just don't want to RMA it without confidence that it is the most likely culprit, because then I just waste a lot of anxiety-filled time with no solution.

From my understanding, DOA motherboards are quite common right?


----------



## x490R (Aug 6, 2008)

Addition:

I just tried to power up the computer without the CPU fan plugged in for about 5 seconds. Somebody on another forum where I posted this suggested it, and I have seen it other places as well. Unfortunately this did not solve my problem either. Perhaps, further evidence of a dead motherboard? I read somewhere that this could potentially be a way to test the PSU... So does this mean the PSU is not the issue?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

x490R said:


> From my understanding, DOA motherboards are quite common right?


For low quality motherboards they are more common than they should be. I can say it is most likely the motherboard that is faulty, but I cannot be sure because a faulty power supply can display a number of symptoms that mimic other problems.

If you can get hold of another power supply that would be good. If you do end up RMAing the motherboard, I would look at socket AM2+ motherboards because there is a much larger selection of boards in AM2+ that are higher quality.


----------



## ozvic65 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi,
Had the same problem 2 days ago with my build. Antec case with 500w P Supply and Intel EP43-DS3 board. Computer fired up OK but no Post, no video to my monitor, fans running OK.
Fix............. Did not realise that a separate 12v supply from the PS had to be plugged in to the board! Last time I made a computer it only required the one power connector to the board. Does this help you? Vic


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Be careful...if you do not plug in the 4-pin (or 8-pin) CPU power connector from the power supply to the board for the CPU, some CPUs may attempt to draw too much power from the main 12V connector and thus damage the motherboard's voltage regulators.


----------

